# Unterschied LK 60 und MK 60 von Osaga



## krallowa (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer preislich günstigen Methode um etwas Sauerstoff in den tieferen Bereich des Teiches zu bringen.
Dabei bin ich bei Osaga hängen geblieben.
Allerdings habe ich da einmal die Bezeichnung LK und einmal MK.
Wo ist da der Unterschied?
Würde gern die LK 60 als Komplettset nehmen, sollte doch reichen um Sauerstoff in knapp 1,8m Tief zu bringen?


----------



## Zacky (30. Juni 2014)

Der LK 60 ist ein öl-freier Kolbenkompresser und der/die/das MK-60 ist ein Membrankompressor.


----------



## krallowa (30. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Zacky,

wie ist denn deine Einschätzung zu den beiden Typen, welcher eignet sich besser am Teich oder ist das reine Geschmackssache und vor allem in 1,8 m Wassertiefe.
Kolben oder Membran?
Membran leiser?


----------



## Zacky (30. Juni 2014)

ich würde Membran bevorzugen, da schon deutlich leiser und meiner Meinung nach auch effektiver


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche eine Aquaforte V-60 in der Bucht geleistet... Das Ding hat eine sehr gute Power und man hört das Teil wirklich gar nicht. Davor hatte ich eine LK 60 ausprobiert, die aber inzwischen wieder auf dem Rückweg zum Händler ist. Da dachtest Du, dass eine Großbaustelle im Garten wäre... Also für mich haben sich die paar Euro mehr ganz klar bezahlt gemacht.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## krallowa (30. Juni 2014)

Super,
danke für den Tipp.
Krach kann ich auch nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2014)

Noch ein Satz zur Tiefe.... Ich beschäftige mich gerade auch sehr mit der Thematik Belüftung, da ich meinen Sauerstoffwert einfach nicht nach oben bekomme. In den vielen Berichten steht immer 50 bis 100 cm als optimale Einsatztiefe der Belüftersteine oder -platten. Du schreibst von 1,8 m. Ich weiß nicht, ob das dann doch nicht etwas zu tief ist, höre aber gerne Meinungen von damit erfahrenen Foriannern...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## krallowa (30. Juni 2014)

Laut Hersteller kann die V60 bis 3m tief drücken.
Im Diagramm ist 40 l/min in 2m Tiefe angegeben, sollte also mit knapp 30% Verlust funktionieren.
Lasse mich da aber gern eines Besseren belehren bevor ich kaufe und unten kommt nichts mehr raus.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2014)

Nee, so war das nicht gemeint. Ich habe gelesen, dass der Belüfter nicht so tief unten platziert werden soll, da es nicht gut für die Fische und das Wasser ist.

Ist da was dran?


----------



## PeterW (30. Juni 2014)

Hi,
auch sehr zu empfehlen die Hailea V60. Das Ding ist nicht zu hören und bringt richtig Leistung.
Würde ich mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## krallowa (1. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich dachte gerade im tiefen Bereich wo keine Pflanzen sind muss ich belüften, da wäre es ja dann falsch.
Kann da bitte mal jemand was zu schreiben, denn ich habe bei 1,8m den Ansaugpunkt für die Pumpe und lass dann über den Bach das Wasser wieder ein.
Daher dachte ich das da unten kein Sauerstoff ankommt und ich belüften muss.
Danke

MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ralf, 

du willst doch im gesamten Teich O2 anheben.  Über all wo die Strömung hin kann kommt dann auch dein O2 von alleine hin. 
Beim einblasen von Luft in größeren Tiefen soll es zur Gas Übersättigung kommen,  was ungesund für die Tiere im Teich ist.
Von daher bevorzuge ich lieber mehrere kleine Einströmer an stellen wo sonst die Strömung nicht so optimal hin kommt.
Bzw benutze LH für zusätzliche Strömung. 
Das einblasen von Luft bewirkt nicht nur die Anreicherung von Sauerstoff sondern auch von Stickstoff was bei genug anderer Nahrung zur Algenblüte führt.  Besonders wenn man Gammelecken hat die jetzt O2 bekommen so das sich die schmoderbakis gut an die Arbeit machen können. 
LG Rene


----------



## krallowa (1. Juli 2014)

Wollte eine Lüfterplatte in den tiefen Bereich und 2-3 kleine Einströmer im mittleren Bereich verteilen.
Scheint wohl wieder einmal zu spät nachgedacht.
Man lieber 6mal nachgefragt als einmal nachgedacht.


----------



## krallowa (1. Juli 2014)

Meine Bestellung:
*AquaForte HI-Flow V-60 Teichbelüfter 
Luftverteiler mit 4 stufenlos regelbaren Abgängen
Luftvorhang, poröser Luftschlauch 75 cm lang
6 Luftsteine rund, Ø 50 mm*

Werde damit mal experimentieren und berichten was sich so tut


----------



## muh.gp (1. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gespannt darauf!


----------



## krallowa (7. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,

die Teile sind alle eingetroffen und funktionieren.
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem *AquaForte HI-Flow V-60 Teichbelüfter, *das Teil ist echt leise und gibt ordentlich Druck.
Leider habe ich viiiiiiel zu wenig Luftschlauch gekauft, 25m tzzz, wie komme ich nur drauf das so wenig reichen könnte.
Habe nun den Luftvorhang in knapp 70cm Tiefe und einen Luftstein in 1m Tiefe eingesetzt.
Der Luftvorhang ist echt gut und sieht klasse aus wenn auf 75cm Breite die Blasen aus den Steinen aufsteigen, der Stein gibt auch ordentlich Luft sieht aber nicht so schön aus.
Werde mir daher noch einen Schlauch von 1m Länge kaufen.
Der Übergang vom Teichlüfter zum Luftverteiler muss noch optimiert werden, der Ausgang am Teichlüfter ist für 10mm Schlauch ausgelegt und nun steckt der 4mm Schlauch im 10mm Schlauch und ist mit Isolierband fixiert.
Gibt es da passende Übergänge oder hat jemand eine andere Idee?
Wären für jeden Rat dankbar.

P.s. Der Lüfter läuft in der Nacht, wenn die Pumpen aus sind aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema hier


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juli 2014)

Hi,

guck mal hier:

http://www.esska.de/esska_de_s/Gewi...winde-Kunststoff-PN-8-GTXK00000000-10180.html

Da bekommst fast jede Größe........... 

Übrigens soll es besser sein, den Schlauchdurchmesser von der Pumpe bis kurz vor dem/den Blubberstein(-en) zu nehmen, hier dann eine Druckverteilerdose z.B. aus 50er HT-Rohr und da dann mit dem entsprechenden Schlauchdurchmesser zum Objekt zu gehen, damit der Luftmengenverlust/Reibungswiderstand? nicht zu hoch ist. 

Ich werde da demnächst auch noch testen!


----------



## krallowa (7. Juli 2014)

Das Problem ist, das ich ja direkt an der Pumpe einen 4-fach Verteiler für die verschiedenen Standorte der Luftsteine und Schläuche nutze,
da müsste ich ja einen Verteiler mit 4 10mm Anschlüssen nehmen, mit 10mm Schlauch zu den verschiedenen Punkten gehen und erst kurz vor den Steinen einen 4mm Anschluss nehmen.


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juli 2014)

Hi,

das kommt darauf an wie weit das alles auseinander liegt.................. 

Jedenfalls wäre es am besten, so weit wie möglich den größten Schlauchdurchmesser zu nehmen! 

Wie sieht's mit 'ner Skizze aus?


----------



## Andyzx12r (13. Aug. 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> die Teile sind alle eingetroffen und funktionieren.
> Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem *AquaForte HI-Flow V-60 Teichbelüfter, *das Teil ist echt leise und gibt ordentlich Druck.
> ...




Kannst du vielleicht ein Bild mal zeigen wie es im Wasser aussieht: Luftvorhang und so?


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Aug. 2014)

Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> das kommt darauf an wie weit das alles auseinander liegt..................
> Jedenfalls wäre es am besten, so weit wie möglich den größten Schlauchdurchmesser zu nehmen!


Stimmt, wobei dabei die meisten Leute aus den Erfahrungen der Wasserleitungen rückschlüsse auf Luftleitungen machen. Wasser hat aber einen anderen Wandreibungswert als Luft. Bei Luft ist dieser einiges geringer so das sich unterschiedliche Schlauchdurchmesser nicht so stark auswirken wie beim Wasser. Ob da die erhöhten Schlauchkosten der 10mm Schläuche gegenüber den Kosten der 4mm Schläuche rentieren muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Da die Verteilersteurung ja zumeist über Absperrung der einzelnen Schlauchdurchmesser geht.....währe es mir sowas von Egal.


----------



## Zacky (14. Aug. 2014)

Hi Olli.



Olli.P schrieb:


> Ich werde da demnächst auch noch testen!



Hast Du hierzu bereits Testergebnisse und kannst uns mal bitte ein Feedback geben!?


----------



## krallowa (18. Aug. 2014)

So,
da bin ich mal wieder mit den Ergebnissen.
Erst einmal der Aufbau:
Teichbelüfter HI-Flow V-60 mit 4mm Schlauch zum 4-fach Verteiler von da dann weiter auch jeweils in 4mm zu
1x Luftvorhang 75cm in 70 cm Tiefe
1x Luftvorhang 105cm in 45 cm Tiefe
1x Luftstein in 100cm Tiefe
1x Luftstein in 75cm Tiefe.
Da der 4-fach Verteiler einstellbare Ausgänge hat kann genau auf den gewünschten Effekt die Luftmenge eingestellt werden.
Wobei die Tiefe bei den geringen Unterschieden nicht ins Gewicht fällt, allerdings die Art.
Die Luftsteine sind bei mir gedrosselt, da bei vollem Durchgang das Wasser zu sehr blubbert und die Blasen sehr groß werden.
Die beiden Luftvorhänge haben vollen Durchgang und es sieht recht spaßig aus wobei es durch die Tiefe bei dem 75cm Luftvorhang in 1m Tiefe fast 5 Sekunden länger dauert bis es blubbert.
Bilder mache ich wenn das Wetter etwas besser ist, momentan stürmt es hier wie im Herbst.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Olli.P (18. Aug. 2014)

Hi,




Zacky schrieb:


> Hast Du hierzu bereits Testergebnisse und kannst uns mal bitte ein Feedback geben!?



Na klar,

bei mir funktioniert das bestens! 

Ich bin zwar nicht in der Lage irgendwelche Luftmengen zu messen, aber nach dem Einbau einer 50cm langen Druckdose aus 50er HT-Rohr, die nun durch einen 3/4" Schlauch gespeist wird, kommt aus den nun bereits 1 Jahr alten 50mm Lüfterkugeln sichtbar mehr Luft durch!


----------

